# Walmart staff beat customer to death



## David43515 (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.weirdasianews.com/2009/09/07/customer-beaten-death-walmart-employees/

I recall we had a thread where we discussed whether or not the store staff had the right to search your things. It looks like there are some places where you might just wanna say "Sure, go ahead".


----------

